# General body work



## Tucker11 (Oct 21, 2011)

I just want to know how I would go about changing my rear bumper, basically I want to change the the part that goes around both exhausts to the black mesh panel, mine is currently colour coded with the rest of the car, I have seen that some of these parts on other tt's have a clip on section for easy replacement but mine is fixed to the rest of the bumper, does this mean I have to buy a different bumper which allows me to fit this black panel? And also I have seen the black extension part you can put onto the rear spoiler (to look like the 3.2) are these available to buy? Thanks for your help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tucker, If you have OEM bumper, that part is removable & easily replaced. 4 push through pins IIRC to remove.
Hoggy.


----------

